# Large electric/electronic watches?



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm interested in trying an electric watch. The retro designs are so cool. I know I'll gave to find used, but I'm fine with that, however I'm still not willing to dip below 40mm, and prefer 42-45mm.

Can you think of anything I could small for no more than $150? I saw one on RLT, called Excalibur, looked great, but site says not available or out of stock, even though it's been on their site for many months.

Anyway, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

JayDeep said:


> I'm interested in trying an electric watch. The retro designs are so cool. I know I'll gave to find used, but I'm fine with that, however I'm still not willing to dip below 40mm, and prefer 42-45mm.
> 
> Can you think of anything I could small for no more than $150? I saw one on RLT, called Excalibur, looked great, but site says not available or out of stock, even though it's been on their site for many months.
> 
> Anyway, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


 ive tried to interpret that jay but i think it means you want an omega cone so budget for 400 plus to get a nice one, theres a good lad.

[IMG alt="Image result for omega cone f300" data-ratio="102.17"]http://electric-watches.co.uk/wp/wp-content/uploads/Omega-f300-Seamaster-Steel-198.0018-6.jpg[/IMG]

...another i should have kept.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> ive tried to interpret that jay but i think it means you want an omega cone so budget for 400 plus to get a nice one, theres a good lad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...another i should have kept.


 I really need to proofread my posts first. This swipe keyboard just isn't very accurate. Lol

That looks nice. Not sure I'm willing to go $400 for something in very unsure about, but it's not completely out of the realm. Thanks!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

JayDeep said:


> I really need to proofread my posts first. This swipe keyboard just isn't very accurate. Lol
> 
> That looks nice. Not sure I'm willing to go $400 for something in very unsure about, but it's not completely out of the realm. Thanks!


 dont bother jay mate there is only me reads what you put and i ain't bothered if its a load of rubbish.

Yeh the cone is an aquired taste, it looks like part of a nuclear power station in one of the old bond films.

but these hummers make a lovely sound.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> dont bother jay mate there is only me reads what you put and i ain't bothered if its a load of rubbish.


 True! Lol

I actually do like the look of the watch. It's unique and cool and big, all things I'm a fan of. But I'm only seeing them for closer to the $800 and up range so far. We'll see, I might be willing to spring for one anyway. I'm a very impulsive buyer, so it's likely I'll have one soon. Lol


----------

